# Raw Hide Pig Ears as chew toy?



## jktrahan (Feb 27, 2011)

Has anyone used raw hide pig ears that you give dogs to chew on, to their rabbits?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a new one... never heard of someone giving their rabbits pigs ears as chew toys. For one thing rabbits aren't meat eaters, and I highly doubt that pigs ears would be good for them. They probably could choke on the pieces if they chew them off! I wouldn't recommend it at all!


----------



## hoodat (Feb 28, 2011)

There are two reasons for rabbit chew toys. One is to keep their teeth worn down so you don't end up having to clip them which is a nasty chore. Rabbit teeth continue to grow throughout their life and need to be worn down or they grow so long they interfere with eating.
The second reason is to provide indigestible fiber which combines with hair in the digestive tract and keeps it moving along. Rabbits are unable to spit up hairballs. Hair has to be eliminated through the digestive tract or it can actually cause blockage which can be fatal.
Rawhide chews do neither of those things. Good hardwood toys are much better. Birch and ash seem to be favorites with rabbits. Pine should only be used if there is no pitch in it. Cedar and redwood are toxic to rabbits and should never be where rabbits can chew on them. I know of at least one breeder who leaves large knuckle bones out in the rain and sun till they are well weathered and have no meat scraps left on them. His rabbits seem to like chewing on them.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 28, 2011)

My rabbits like to play with and chew on pine cones.  It's funny to watch them toss pine cones around.


----------



## dewey (Feb 28, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> My rabbits like to play with and chew on pine cones.  It's funny to watch them toss pine cones around.


Same here.  Open pine cones are the favorite chew toy around here.   Glad there's pine trees around, lol.

I would not give rabbits any meat products.

I also make almost 50 chew toys for around $2, using one length of 2" x 2" x 8' wood cut into 2" sections.


----------



## hoodat (Feb 28, 2011)

After a beef bone has been weathered enough it really isn't a meat product any more. It's mostly calcium and phosphorous.


----------



## dewey (Feb 28, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> After a beef bone has been weathered enough it really isn't a meat product any more. It's mostly calcium and phosphorous.


I didn't see your previous post regarding bones...I was addressing the OP's pig ear (meat) toy question.

I don't give bones and have no factual info on it, but I've heard of another person giving old sterilized beef bones as chewies.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 28, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have lots of pine trees in our wind break so lots of free pine cones.  I found that one of my neighbours was collecting the ones that fell outside our fence and selling them at Christmas for decorations.  We have lots inside the fence so the dogs are doing their job.


----------



## dewey (Mar 1, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> dewey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great thing.  Good find with the neighbors and dogs to help.  My family and friends have pine trees on their properties so they collect them for me, and there's a tree nursery right across from me that I can collect all that fall for free.  Most of my trees were all taken in a tornado several years ago, so all that's on this property is AU trees/wood that the buns can't have.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 1, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's funny that the dogs are guarding things like pinecones but at least I know the neighbours will never rob me.


----------



## dewey (Mar 1, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> dewey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, so true.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 9, 2013)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> My rabbits like to play with and chew on pine cones.  It's funny to watch them toss pine cones around.


I read this yesterday and cut up a small pine tree and the rabbits are loving it! Thanks!!


----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2013)

Raw hides are made with chemicals, rabbits shouldn't chew them and neither should dogs.

Get wood/branches from safe trees instead. Far better for them and they can eat them! Also, usually free!


----------



## sagewoman (Oct 27, 2013)

Didn't know about the pine cones. I have pine trees right next to my rabbit barn. Thanks for the info. Going to make some rabbits very happy today


----------



## VickieB (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a couple of oak trees in my yard. Would oak be safe for the bunnies?


----------



## Andrei (Nov 22, 2013)

NO.
Pine cones.


----------

